# Kettlebells



## SensibleManiac (Jun 1, 2010)

For months now I've started training with kettlebells, originally to rehab some injuries and help strengthen some weak areas but I have to say I'm loving this.

I looked over my training log and my gains have really been great. After close to two decades of weight training this is saying alot, I never thought I would find another weight training method that would impress me, but man was I wrong.

It's really helped with some previous training injuries and I love how I can tailor my routines to how much time I have as well as focus on specific areas.

The funny thing is that when I first heard of these things I thought they were a bad idea because of the danger they presented, somehow swinging an iron ball over my head didn't seem very appealing but I have to say they are really safe if you're careful and pay strict attention to form, and I have grown to prefer them over machines, dumbells and bodyweight training.

Does anyone else here train with them?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 1, 2010)

I am with you 100% in that Kettlebells rejuvenated my love for weight lifting! They are also an excellent way to improve your martial skills due to the balancing and movement that they require! My good friend Ken Blackburn of the extreme athletic training has partnered with Steve Cotter of the International Kettlebell Federation and if you are looking for world class instruction then look no further!


----------



## LoneRider (Jun 1, 2010)

I train with kettlebells and find them to be a great tool for working weight capacity. I prefer using a hybrid aproach to strength training. I use kettlebells in conjunction with barbells, dumbbells, and body weight training in various circuits. It depends on time availability and what I want to address. But I'd say kettlebells are great additions to anyone's workout regime.


----------



## J Ellis (Jun 1, 2010)

I use a Kettlestack on a regular basis. I agree, it is an excellent tool.

Joel


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 2, 2010)

> My good friend Ken Blackburn of the extreme athletic training has partnered with Steve Cotter of the International Kettlebell Federation and if you are looking for world class instruction then look no further!



Brian, you're right both these guys are amazing, Cotter does some very impressive feats of strength, his one legged jump squat onto a table is crazy.

I've basically immersed myself in a number of awesome instructors.

Years ago I would've said that Kettlebells were nothing but hype but man, my results are making me scream about the benefits!

I'll be posting some training videos soon.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 2, 2010)

I love kettlebells!  i got into them last year in February when my personal trainer started teaching me the basic moves (he's an RKC I).  over that time they've become mroe and more a part of my condition/strength training routine.  Right now I'm following Geoff Neupert's kettlebell burn program with some cardio conditioning on the off days as part of my prep for nationals.  I'm trying to build my cardio and shed a littel bit more unwanted fat.

I'll be done with that priogram by late July/early August.  I will then return to pavel's Enter the Kettle Bell rightof Passage program and work some more strenght/power stuff back into my routine, (Deads, Overhead press, and some bodyweght stuff like pistols). 

KB's have this amazing way of hitting strength and cardio almost simultaneously.  they for4ce one to learn how to move properly (from the core/hips).  My kicks are faster and my overall body connectednes is vastly improved.

Also, the damn things are portable and i can do them at home, in the back yard, at the park...hell the other day I brought them to my office and did a workout over lunchbreak because I was short on time in the morning.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Brian King (Jun 2, 2010)

Brian wrote


> "My good friend Ken Blackburn of the extreme athletic training has "


 
FYI I don't think the link is working. Goes to a martialtalk page not found page.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 2, 2010)

I mix them into the workout rotation. One of my favorites KB hybrid workouts comes from Crossfit - 800M run, 21 KB swings, 12 pull-ups done 3 times for time.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 2, 2010)

Give unto the Kettlebell and the Kettlebell will give back to you a thousandfold.

Let us recite the Kettlebell Mantra:

""OwwwWWwwWwwwwww....."


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 3, 2010)

Some videos of me working out with kettlebell exercises are in progress, I'll be putting them in the Members in Motion section.


----------



## LoneRider (Jun 5, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Give unto the Kettlebell and the Kettlebell will give back to you a thousandfold.
> 
> Let us recite the Kettlebell Mantra:
> 
> ""OwwwWWwwWwwwwww....."



Double the OWW if you combine Kettlebell work with medium to heavy barbell work in classic Olympic lifts (Deadlift or Front Squat Especially) with pullups mixed in for spice...


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd throw in weighted dips as well for extra spice.


----------



## LoneRider (Jun 5, 2010)

Explosive lifts (cleans and push press and thrusters) with pairs of kettlebells or a barbell can be more ouch factoring.


----------



## masherdong (Jun 7, 2010)

Kettlebells rock!  As soon as I am done with P90X, 4 more weeks to go, I will get back to kettlebell training.  I would love to be Russian Kettlebell Certification (RKC), but, I think I will first go and get Hardstyle Kettlebell Certification (HKC) first.  HKC is the first step to becoming RKC and Pavel Tsatsouline recommends we do HKC first if we are not quite ready for the challenge.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 7, 2010)

One comment on the certification...  I don't know what certification it was, but I know someone who blew out their shoulder doing a certification class.  And this guy was in scary good condition...

I don't know if he did something wrong, or wasn't ready, or what... but he's out on sick leave at the moment.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 8, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> One comment on the certification... I don't know what certification it was, but I know someone who blew out their shoulder doing a certification class. And this guy was in scary good condition...
> 
> I don't know if he did something wrong, or wasn't ready, or what... but he's out on sick leave at the moment.


 

Yep. Kettlebells, if improperly handled, can do that.

I spent the first week doing nothing but getting my form right without a KB, then the first week I just cleaned it, no clean and press, until I was SURE i had my form right.

They'll give you fitness no other tool quite can, but they will not forgive bad form.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 8, 2010)

So true...of course, the same is true for any kind of excercise.  Done improperly, you get hurt.  

The thing with any kind of ballistic lifting is to not go to failure.  Focus on perfect reps, one after the other...stop when you can't do that anymore.

If you don't feel good on a given day, if maybe you've got an ache or pain, maybe take it easy or skip that days workout.  In the long run, you'll make more progress than if you push through an injury or a lack of focus and tear yourself up.

This holds true for KB's, DB.s BB.s machines, BW excercise, sparring, pad/bag work...whatever.  it's one of th einherent risks of engaging in physically demanding activity.

Train hard...but more importantly, train smart.  Leave your ego at the door.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 8, 2010)

My resistance training predominately consists of KB's and Bodyweight exercises (physioballs, boxes, medicine balls, etc.) Mike Mahler is another good resource for KB exercises.  http://www.mikemahler.com/kettlebell_exercises.html 

I also do functional training with the KB's, working on punches and blocks after cleans and things like that.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 9, 2010)

Mahler puts out some awesome DVDs as well and the guys a vegan.

Great example of what's possible on a vegan diet.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jun 10, 2010)

SensibleManiac said:


> Mahler puts out some awesome DVDs as well and the guys a vegan.
> 
> Great example of what's possible on a vegan diet.


 
 I have been working with Mike since mid 02, great guy and he has done alot to spread KB training.

 I am featured on his Collision Coarse DVD, my name is Dylan Thomas and I did the KB Combo section on the DVD.

 If anyone on MT is in the NoVa./DC area, drop me a PM and I'll hook you up with a KB lesson.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 10, 2010)

You're lucky to be close to a great trainer, it's not easy and most still have to travel to get quality instruction, as kettlebell training grows, this should change.


----------



## LoneRider (Jun 10, 2010)

As far as my own training goes I use kettlebells in conjunction with barbells and dumbbells owing to the fact that as a soldier moving/carrying heavy objects is in my
job description. Ron Shaul on MilitaryAthlete.com is a big proponent of using all three types of weight plus things like sandbags and plyo boxes.


----------

